# Grizzly bandsaw adjustment



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 16, 2007)

I have one of the famous Grizzly G0555 14" "Ultimate" bandsaws. Overall, I am very pleased with it. The first time I needed new blades I called Suffolk Machinery, the Timberwolf people, to order. They told me I needed 92 1/2" blades. I said the owners manual specified 93 1/2" but they insisted they were right. Well, I have been buying the 92 1/2" and using right along. Recently a friend gave me a bunch of blades he no longer could use. They are all 93 1/2". Now way, no how was I able to use those, the adjustments simply would not go that far. I wrote an e-mail to Griz tech support. They sent back a sheet of instructions THAT ARE NOT IN THE OWNERS MANUAL telling how to make the change so it will accept 93 1/2" blades. I did as instructed and now have one on the machine. Glad I wrote as the 93 1/2" size is much more standard and available than the shorter. But, I'm a little irked (can I say "irked" here?  ) that Griz didn't provide this information up front.


----------



## stevers (Aug 17, 2007)

Frank,
I have that saw. Any way you could provide me with the info they sent you? Would appreciate it.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />Frank,
> I have that saw. Any way you could provide me with the info they sent you? Would appreciate it.



Yep, I'll forward to you the e-mail I got back from Grizzly tech support.


----------



## stevers (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks Frank. I owe you one.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Frank:  

How about shooting a copy my way too or maybe just post the comments here in case there are others that are interested.  I don't have a G bandsaw; but little mechanical things like this always interest me.

I find it very peculiar that Grizzly calls their saw a 93-1/2" and yet send it out in a configuration that accepts a 92-1/2" blade.  Do you recall whether it originally came with a 93-1/2" blade?  Did you have to do a lot of adjusting to make the Timberwolf 92-1/2" blade fit properly?  You have certainly presented quite a puzzle here??


----------



## kenwc (Aug 18, 2007)

Ok...I had this same problem. I bought my G0555 used and when I went to put a new 93 1/2 blade on it I couldn't do ANYTHING to make it work.  I would not let myself think it was the bandsaw...I thought it the blades were made wrong.  But..if you look at the blade tensioner mechanism there is an upper sleeve on on the verticle tensioning rod with a set screw if I remember correctly and you can move that sleeve and that will solve the problem. I sold that saw just last week or I would go take pictures.  But the bottom line is 93 1/2 WILL work on that saw.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />.....I find it very peculiar that Grizzly calls their saw a 93-1/2" and yet send it out in a configuration that accepts a 92-1/2" blade.,,,,



Just answered part of my own question.  I took a look at the Grizzly catalog and discovered that they say that model takes blades from 92-1/2" to 93-1/2".  Apparently the machine is shipped in the 92-1/2" configuration and can be adjusted to take a slightly longer blade if you know the secret.

Added note:  While at the Grizzly site, I took a look at the manual that was posted there and noticed that blade specs in the manual called "ONLY" for a 93-1/2" blade??

At two different places in the manual, there were instructions for "adjusting" the tensioner.  I think this may be the information needed to deal with blades of slightly different length. Perhaps these instructions were missing from Frank's manual or perhaps they were overlooked as they are somewhat hidden in classic Chinese "instruction-writing" style!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Hey Frank:
> 
> How about shooting a copy my way too or maybe just post the comments here in case there are others that are interested.  I don't have a G bandsaw; but little mechanical things like this always interest me.
> ...



Randy, I don't recall what size the original was. I do remember my first time buying replacement blades, the tech guys at Suffolk machinery had to do a lot of convincing before I would accept the 92 1/2" blades. But they were right. Like I said, "Go figger".


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 20, 2007)

OK, later on, I'll scan the instructions and post as a .jpg.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 20, 2007)

Here by popular request (1 [] ) is the infamous instruction sheet from Grizzly for adjusting the G0555 from 92 1/2" to 93 1/2". Not difficult but a pain in the patootie that shouldn't be necessary. Oh, well.




<br />


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 20, 2007)




----------

